# feel so alone tonight



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Today is our 17th wedding anniversary, but I am divorcing my husband, he left me and has another woman. I am home alone, had planned for a friend to come around but she cancelled last minute. Have rang two other friends who were not in. 
For the first time in ages feel like contacting husband just to ask if he remembers our good times. This is a crazy thought. I am just finding it very difficult to cope with today.


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

Sorry you had a bad night. Hugs to you!


----------



## WickedDragon (Feb 20, 2011)

RD, oh how I feel your pain. I understand where you are right now, this very moment. I'm so sorry for your pain. I know because I'm right there with you. I feel alone every minute of every day. The pain is so excruciating, I would give anything to make it go away. A big hug coming your way. I hope one day we can look back on this and no longer feel alone. But you are not alone. I'm right there with you.

My 1 year anniversary will be Sunday.


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

I know what you are going through. I feel totally alone also. Just me and my child and no family on my side of the USA. All my friends are married so they have their own life. It is miserable. Watch a movie or read a book to try and take your mind off things, at least for a while. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah lord I know the feeling I just got home to a empty house and it sucks!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My 17 year will be this December. Divorce should be final shortly after. 

Sorry...you aren't "alone" - but it still sucks...


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

hello there niceguy. I dont see how you all get through it 17 years ...Ive only been married 2 1/2 and it has been [email protected]@ for me so I could not even imagine.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Its been a slow descent into hell here! Gives you a bit of time to get use to the heat! 14-15 really good years...2 really lousy ones. Guess that's not too bad.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Fk that noise!

Empower yourself. Remember how strong you are and have always been! A lioness that wont take sh$t and continue to let your wh control your emotions like that! Use this strength to get past this rough patch. And sing at the top of your lungs the "fk you" song by Celo Green! Let him have his OW. You will do much better than that! His loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree alphaomega. Niceguy 14-15 really good years is awesome 2 years of hell probablly negate the good ones. I thought mine was good grrr I dont know but it will all work out one day with or without her but I know its gonna be without her and Im getting better at accepting that.


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

RD
sorry you are having a bad day...hang in there


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Lostouthere said:


> but it will all work out one day with or without her


there you go...


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your supportive posts. Unfortunately due to time differences I did not find your messages until this morning, and I did txt him. Did not mention our anniversary, and it was just a short txt. Of course no reply, which was what I expected really but it still hurts. I am not sorry I sent it. I felt it. I chose to do it.
Anyway another day today, and will try to make it a good one.
Wicked and nice you really are right with me on the anniversary thing. My day was much like any other, but it was just the evening when plans went astray. 
Everyone who understands my loneliness, because they are in that place right now, my heart goes out to you, but things do improve slowly. We separated beginning of May. I am now in the scary place of divorce. May have to sell my property and rent, and I hate that, as I love my home. Due to my age I am frightened of my earning potential for the future. However on the whole the acceptance is growing and, as it does the hurt gets less. No contact really helps me. I try to enjoy small things in life. And I cry when I need to ,it helps.


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

hugs to us all!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Reindeer, I'm so very sorry you find yourself in this dark place - oh how I know about dark places. I will never forget your kindness towards me and pray that you will be blessed with the peace I've found thanks to people like you.


----------

